# Film Watches



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I've notice posts before on what watches are being worn in films and thought this news article might be of interest.

QUOTE

Film Producers Sue Watchmaker

over Product Placement Deal

The makers of Al Pacino's recent movie Righteous Kill are demanding payment for filming a close-up of the Tutima wrist watch worn by the actor in the film.

The short film sequence, lasting three seconds, is allegedly worth $80,000. That's the claim of film producers Millennium Films, who have filed a claim to Los Angeles County Court against watchmaker Tutima. Millennium's claim states that they delivered on the deal to show a three second close-up of the watch on Pachino's arm in Righteous Kill, but the $80,000 promised for the shot apparently never came.

The watch company is also being sued by the film's producers for an additional $1500, in recompense for additional advertising fees allegedly promised by Tutima.

UNQUOTE


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Mental. Watch Oceans 13, I would imagine that that film was sponsored by Richemont give the copious amounts of very high end watch porn


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Watched it last Sunday night round at a mates house. De Niro wears a Speedy throughout, but the close-up of the Tutima was worthy of a Bond movie! What was funny was that the 8 people in the room all turned to me and said, in unison, "so what's that, then?" - it was nice to be able to answer Tutima confidently.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

Your posting prompted a search on google - I spotted a site called watchesinmovies info - be warned, I had 2 virus warnings, luckily Avast intercepted them.

They were worms........................ aint got a clue what they are or what they do, I'm an IT numpty  .


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I cut and pasted from the NAWCC newsletter to members, not a googled site.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

this is shamelessly taken from another forum but I have permission to post it here I cant say it any better than this so.

15 Minutes (2001) - Robert DeNiro wears aRolex Cosmograph Daytona in stainless steel - Kelsey Grammer wears a Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso with a stainless steel bracelet. A Rolex Day-Date in gold is also shown.

8mm (1999) - Nicholas Cage is seen wearing an Oris chronograph.

Always (1989) - Richard Dreyfuss wears an Omega Speedmaster Professional . Brad Johnson and John Goodman wear Breitling Navitimers.

Apollo 13 (1995) - Omega Speedmaster Professionals.

Batman Forever (1995) - A Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso which doubles as a miniature T.V. screen worn by Val Kilmer. Tommy Lee Jones wears an Oris Big Crown.

Beverly Hills Cop II (1984) - Patek Philippe.

Bone Collector (1999) - Ed Oâ€™Neil wears a TAG Heuer Kirium.

Branded To Kill (Koroshi No Rakuin) (1967) - Jo Shishido wears an Omega DeVille with date.

Broken Arrow (1996) - John Travolta wears an Breitling Aerospace.

Cobra (1986) - Sylvester Stallon wears a TAG Heuer.

Corruptor, The (1999) - Chow Yum Fat sports an Omega Speedmaster Professional.

Crew, The (2000) - A Rolex Day-Date Crew is worn by Dan Hedaya. A steel and gold Cartier Santos is put on the wrist of a skeleton.

Saint, The (1997) - Val Kilmer wears a Bvlgari Steel chronograph in black. Check out our replica of this awesome watch.

Daylight (1996) - Stallone wears a Luminor Panerai, now, I am not quite sure about the model because there was not a good close-up. I think it was a marina, however there is a new Panerai Model called Daylight of which we carry the replica of. It is available in black dial as well as white dial.

Die Hard (1988) - A rolex is worn by the actress who plays Bruce Willisâ€™ wife.

Die Hard 2 (1990) - Good close-ups of TAG Heuer Chronographs

Die Hard 3 With A Vengeance (1995) - Bruce Willis wears Breitling Chronomat .

Disclosure (1994) - Michael Douglas wears a TAG Heuer 2000 Quartz - Demi Moore wears a Patek Philippe Nautilus .

Edge, The (1997) - Alec Baldwin wears an Omega Seamaster Chronograph Chronometer.

End Of Days (1999) - Arnold Schwarzenegger wears an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore .

Enemy Of The State (1998) - Omega De Ville worn by Will Smith and an Omega Speedmaster worn by Gene Hackman.

Entrapment (1999) - A Zenith El Primero is worn by Sean Connery - An IWC Portuguese Chronograph is worn by Ving Rhames.

Eraser (1996) - Arnold Schwarzenegger wears a Luminor Panerai Marina.

Event Horizon (1997) - A nice Omega Speedmaster floats inside a spacecraft.

Executive Decision (1996) - Kurt Russell wears a Bvlgari scuba watch.

Exit Wounds (2001) - These a good screen shot of a Luminor Panerai Marina.

Fathom (1967) - Raquel Welch wears a Breitling watch.

The Favour, The Watch and the Big Fish (1991) - As the title says, the â€œwatchâ€ is a gold Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso worn by Bob Hoskins.

Firewall (2006) - Harrison Ford wears an IWC Mark XV.

Fugitive, The (1993) - Harrison Ford wears a Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso in yellow gold before the crime.

Game, The (1997) - Michael Douglas wears a Limited Edition Cartier tank.

Getaway, The (1972) - Stainless steel Heuer Chronograph - Steve McQueen wears a Gruen Precision on his right wrist and Ali MacGraw wears a Caravelle watch.

Gotti (1996) - Close ups of an Omega Speedmaster Professional and a couple of Rolexes Datejust with Jubilee bracelet.

Head Above Water (1996) - Harvey Keitel picks up an Alain Silberstein Krono.

Heat (1996) - Al Pacino wear a Bvlgari Chronograph.

Heist (2001) -A vintage military Omega with a black dial and sub seconds worn by Gene Hackman.

Jerry Maguire (1996) - Tom Cruise wears a TAG Heuer S/el Chronograph.

Leaving Las Vegas (1995) - Nicholas Cage wears a

Rolex Daytona.

Lord of War (2005) - Nicholas Cage meets with a Drug Lord off the coast of Cartagena, Colombia. The Drug Lord is wearing a beautiful Panerai Luminor Marina with a brown strap and black dial

Love Actually (2003) - Rodrigo Santoro (playing Karl) wears a classic Patek Philippe Calatrava.

Lucky Number Slevin (2006) - Josh Hartnett ends up wearing IWC Aquatimer.

Minority Report (2002) - A futuristic watch made by Bvlgari and an Omega X-33.

Mission: Impossible (1996) - A Bvlgari Scuba chronometer in steel and gold is worn by Jon Voight .

Nick Of Time (1995) - Johnny Depp wears a Seiko Quartz, a Bvlgari chronograph is also shown on screen.

Pelican Brief, The (1993) - There is a close up with a TAG-Heuer 2000 chronograph.

Pledge, The (2001) - Jack Nicholson wears a Bell & Ross.

Ransom (1996) - Mel Gibson wears a Breitling and a stainless steel Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso is worn by Rene Russo.

Recruit, The (2003) - A TAG Heuer Kirium F1 is worn by Collin Farrell - Al Pacino wear a Tutima Classic Fliegerchronograph.

Ronin (1998) -Omega Speedmaster Professional with strap is worn by Robert DeNiro.

Saint, The (1997) - Kilmer wears a Bvlgari Steel Chronograph which he trades for a way out of the tunnels.

Seven Years In Tibet (1997) - Gold Omega Chronograph.

Shattered (1991) - Tom Berenger wears a Breitling Chronomat.

Terminator 3 - Rise of the Machines (2003) - Arnold wears an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore chronograph.

Thomas Crown Affair (1999) - Pierce Brosnan wears a gold Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso Duo.

Vanilla Sky (2001) - Tom Cruise wears an IWC Mark XV at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

almost on topic .i see the credit crunch has hit bear grylls hes gone from a breitling emergency to bremont to casio edifice.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Strangely I can contribute to this thread in two different ways - WOW! 

Firstly I saw Bear Grylls in Epping two weeks ago, and aside from his very cool snow blindness goggles h34r: (which immediately caught my attention, as you can imagine) the one thing I noticed was the absence of a cool watch. He definitely wasn't wearing a Breitling, though I must admit didn't recognise its replacement.

Secondly, we can add the film 'Sunshine' to the list of watch-film credits... courtesy of a fellow forum member (8.32) I have the Oris TT1 worn by the chap who turns out to be a bit of a baddie, Trey. And let's not forget that Sunshine was directed by multi-Oscar winning Danny Boyle, so it must be the most valuable Oris TT1 on the planet. Or off it, come to that. :lol:

So there.


----------



## The Watchmaster (May 2, 2009)

There is something 'cojouling' about a watch tied to a new blockbuster movie.

With Terminator Salvation soon to open here, I have discovered that POLICE are the associated brand of the movie

I have seen the promotional posters and cards and they look quite impressive.

Apparantly they launch a website to advertise the product on may 18th: www.police-salvation.co.uk

The promotional material certainly gives the watch a visually impressive and futuristic kind of look.

I wonder if Christian Bale himself will be wearing this watch in the new movie

But for now the watch can be seen here, albeit with not the best image.

http://www.jewellers.net/products.asp?acti...iew&id=2831

:tongue2:


----------



## DavidB (Feb 16, 2008)

For watches in movies, have a look at Cinemontres


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DavidB said:


> For watches in movies, have a look at Cinemontres


Thanks David for that link, that really is a great source of information :thumbsup:

BTW Just to further add to the list, Richard Dreyfuss in Jaws wears a Seiko 6105 & Sub


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We've had a few competitions on here in the past w.r.t. watches in movies. Here was my entry:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Paul I thought you would have definitely posted the watch from MiB


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Paul I thought you would have definitely posted the watch from MiB


  Too easy.


----------

